# Post Your Lightweight/Regular CAAD Bikes!



## dbo (Dec 29, 2007)

I have ordered a CAAD9 R5 bike from the lbs but it keeps getting delayed. I am very eager, and I would like to see pictures of all of your CAAD frame bikes in lightweight or regular form! Thanks


----------



## iharasensei (Jul 10, 2007)

Here's mine, full-custom and silver all over. It weighed in at 16.86 lbs without the saddle bag 

Frame: Cannondale CAAD9 Optimo
Fork: Cannondale Slice Premium (comes with the frameset)
Stem: Deda Newton
Handlebar: Deda Newton
Saddle: Fizik Arione
Groupset: Shimano Dura-Ace, except for the crankset
Crankset: Shimano FC-R700 compact
Wheelset: Custom build (Alex Crostini rims, White Industry hubs, Sapim CX-Ray. 1400g!)
Shifter/brake cables: Nokon cables
Pedal: Shimano PD-7810 SPD-SL
Cage: Cannondale GT40


----------



## stickystuff (Mar 7, 2007)

2006 caad 8
full 105/ ultegra rear der


----------



## primalcarl (Oct 21, 2006)

16.3 lbs before I sold the frame in preparation for a System Six.

iharasensei: you should lose that neoprene chainstay protector and stick some helicopter tape on there, would save weight and look much tidier


----------



## dbo (Dec 29, 2007)

*My bike arrived!*

I've had the bike for around a week now. I changed the seat and seatpost. Also, the rear tire had been sliced by some glass so I had to replace it. It's not to light but it comes in around 18.7lbs. This summer I may try to get it into the 16-17lb range with a new cassette, wheelset, and fork.


----------



## iharasensei (Jul 10, 2007)

carl, I admit ignorance: what's a helicopter tape?


----------



## primalcarl (Oct 21, 2006)

iharasensei - Not sure if that's the correct name in the US but here in the UK it's what it's generally most commonly known as. It's a medium thick adhesive transparent film that is supposedly used on helicopter rotar blades to protect them. The genuine stuff is fairly pricey, around £5/$10 for 25cm http://www.justridingalong.co.uk/shop.php?pid=481&product=36&jrasid=272c1edb55dd3b7efb02f0078f572ae1

It sticks really well and is thick enough to prevent chain damage. I use the leftovers to prevent cable rub. I'm sure it's available on your side somewhere


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

I've not seen it for sale anywhere, but I've heard of other cyclists using it. I guess it is similar to the clear chainstay protectors.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

CAAD 9 with SRAM Rival and race face crank....


----------



## d-rock (Nov 26, 2005)

16.62 w/o pedals. 17.14 with Time RXS. My Total cost is >$2K. I bought the stock bike new. This is an Ultegra build.

D.


----------



## jvana95 (May 3, 2007)

*07 Caad9 Optimo 2*

Stock Ultegra Build with
Mavic Ksyrium ES rims,
Time RXS Carbon pedals,

StickStuff, nice Six on the wall


----------



## solorider (Aug 16, 2004)

*Cannondale Capo*

Here's my 2008 Red Capo. This is a new bike. I waited 5 1/2 weeks for it to be delivered. I opted for the Red because I already have a black bike. I've ridden ~ 50 miles on it and I really enjoy it. I've ridden is for as long as 25 miles at a time and it is a ton of fun and very comfortable. In time I will be removing the rear break and removing the stock brakes and going with a small pull brake by Paul.


----------



## stickystuff (Mar 7, 2007)

jvana95 said:


> Stock Ultegra Build with
> Mavic Ksyrium ES rims,
> Time RXS Carbon pedals,
> 
> StickStuff, nice Six on the wall


your bike would look better with a DA crank


----------



## Purple Liquid (Jul 9, 2006)

Poor picture I realize, but a new one will come soon.

16.01 lbs (no bs)

Sram Force everything
Dura Ace chain and large ring 
Ultegra cassette 14-25 (junior gears suck)
105 Pedals
Flite Saddle
Cannondale fake carbon post
Tacx cage
Cateye V3
Reynolds Attacks
GP Attack/Force Tires
Cannondale Fake Carbon fork
Cannondale Fire Stem
Easton EC70 Bars

The post, stem and fork are next on the to do list, hopefully I'll drop this baby below 16! :thumbsup:


----------



## Svooterz (Jul 29, 2006)

*oooooh red!*



d-rock said:


> 16.62 w/o pedals. 17.14 with Time RXS. My Total cost is >$2K. I bought the stock bike new. This is an Ultegra build.
> 
> D.


Oooooh, shiny! Red! Me like!  I guess it's a factory-stock paint, right?
I become kind of retarded from awe everytime I see one of these gloss red bikes... I like red. I want a red bike. My cannondale CAAD4 is not red and it's the only thing I would want to change on it.
I even considered having it repainted when I have some more money...
Although I will enjoy it even in it's originial paint scheme...


----------



## Svooterz (Jul 29, 2006)

*BTW here's mine...*

I have attached a pic of that non-red CAAD4 of mine which I was talking about... OK it does have red on the frame and wheels, but it's not enough 
(and no, I don't want red on my bartape, tires or saddle - I want a red frame!)
18.00 pounds incl. pedals and cages
No $$ or need to make it lighter.


----------



## d-rock (Nov 26, 2005)

Svooterz said:


> Oooooh, shiny! Red! Me like!  I guess it's a factory-stock paint, right?
> I become kind of retarded from awe everytime I see one of these gloss red bikes... I like red. I want a red bike. My cannondale CAAD4 is not red and it's the only thing I would want to change on it.
> I even considered having it repainted when I have some more money...
> Although I will enjoy it even in it's originial paint scheme...


Thanks. Yes, it's a factory PC job. The solid red didn't show on the website or brochure, so I was pleasantly surprised when I received it. Looks like Purple Liquid got one too.

I normally buy blue bikes, but the red was a nice change of pace. The custom Ventana SS in the background is a custom colour too (Buccaneer Pewter).

If you want your frame refinished, Maas Brothers Powdercoating did El Bucanero and used to do all Ventana's PC before they started in doing it house. I highly recommend them.


D.


----------



## Svooterz (Jul 29, 2006)

*Thanks for the tip!*

Thanks for the tip 'bout Maas Brothers, but California is a bit too far away from Quebec city, Canada 
I realized Purple Liquid had the same finish as yours, but your pics shows teh shiiiiine and has more red!
Even though I'd probably be going for something more sober in the likes of Purple's bike, yours is, I think, even nicer. The bling-factor is off the scales!

'course, Purple's got that "I have carbon race wheels" thing going for him...



d-rock said:


> Thanks. Yes, it's a factory PC job. The solid red didn't show on the website or brochure, so I was pleasantly surprised when I received it. Looks like Purple Liquid got one too.
> 
> I normally buy blue bikes, but the red was a nice change of pace. The custom Ventana SS in the background is a custom colour too (Buccaneer Pewter).
> 
> ...


----------



## saintsfan342000 (May 30, 2007)

That Capo is awesome. Would love to have one of those.


----------



## Purple Liquid (Jul 9, 2006)

*Twins!*

Yup, I have the shiny red CAAD8 too! :thumbsup:


----------



## CyclingVirtual (Apr 10, 2008)

My cannondale is only used for training, pictures can be seen on my web site


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

Here's one bought yesterday off craigslist for $900 2006 CAAD8 Full Ultegra


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

farc !! That's a bargain !!


----------



## RoyIII (Feb 24, 2007)

*Caad 5*

Here's the venerable Caad 5. All alloy Chorus except for Centaur shifters. I couldn't find any 10 spd alloy Chorus shifters. Rides great; good century bike.


----------



## Laursen (Oct 16, 2007)

Here are a few snapshots of my (supposed to be) lightweight CAAD 9. 

I've made a few upgrades to the bike and if everything goes according to the plan more upgrades will be made. I've upgraded the stock Cannondale stem to a Look HSD carbon stem. Also the Shimano WH-RS10 wheels have been replaced with Vuelta Carbon Pro tubulars. The handlebar has also been replaced but now with carbon. 

But here are the images...




























Enjoy 

Cheers,
Jakob Laursen


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Mar 22, 2004)

My Caad4....in different places


----------

